# Disappointed: Ride With Peterson hasn’t quit yet



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

After promising it for months (November 15 was supposed to be his final day), Peterson is still on Uber/Lyft in an expensive rental truck and hasn't quit. New deadline is December 31.

For background, he lives in his truck and has been hustling for years. He used to drive a BMW 7 Series.

I ran into his channel when I wanted to learn more about rideshare from a driver's perspective and I have never wanted to see someone to quit their gig so badly. Much sympathy to Peterson.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

He's been homeless since May, 2017.

In one of his replies to comments, he says


> I make $1.15/mile and $350/day with 15 trips in the Yukon XL and I can turn off UberPOOL, UberX, Lyft Shared and Lyft Standard ride requests. Deduct $125 for gas and I'm left with $225.
> 
> I make 64¢/mile and $175/day with 25 trips in a Prius and nothing but endless Uber POOL and Lyft Shared ride requests. Deduct $45 for gas and Im left with $130.
> 
> I am leaving rideshare because I do not make enough money to properly care for myself and Im no longer interested in serving people or companies for transportation services as a driver.


What does someone need to earn in net income to live near LA?

Seems likable enough, but I'm guessing he's got other issues going on. Maybe a perpetual dreamer(not a doer) like me.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Tomorrow ill do it tomorrow. Tomorrow will be my last day. Okay 2 more days, who am I kidding? Darn it I said i'd be done after 2 days, but here comes Johnny! Okay tomorrow, I quit this is it. Never mind make it tomorrow tomorrow.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HE NEEDS " INTERVENTION " !


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

The class action paid out and I got my check. so long Fuber


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> After promising it for months (November 15 was supposed to be his final day), Peterson is still on Uber/Lyft in an expensive rental truck and hasn't quit. New deadline is December 31.
> 
> For background, he lives in his truck and has been hustling for years. He used to drive a BMW 7 Series.
> 
> I ran into his channel when I wanted to learn more about rideshare from a driver's perspective and I have never wanted to see someone to quit their gig so badly. Much sympathy to Peterson.


I just read a comment where he says he doesn't want to get a regular (traditional) job because he's always late. *big sigh*

He's stuck in the vortex of wanting to work any time he likes (uh, like everyone else in the world) when he is not in a position to require such luxuries. In life, you have to learn to be on time for many things - even as a business owner. It's hard for me to feel sorry for someone who would say that out loud or in writing.

I used to be late a lot, particularly when I was much younger, but when it started causing me problems I made adjustments and got it together. Seeing a man significantly older than me say this does not garner any sympathy from me. I've met likable hobos, too, but that doesn't mean I agree with their life decisions.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

WAHN said:


> He's been homeless since May, 2017.
> 
> In one of his replies to comments, he says
> 
> ...


Those child support payments can be a killer.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The drama adds to his YouTube channel and continues the income money, he's milking it for all its worth.


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> The drama adds to his YouTube channel and continues the income money, he's milking it for all its worth.


You're probably right.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Living in truck and driving 🅕🅤🅑🅔🅡 with no other expenses might be fine for earnings


----------



## HoratioCaine (Dec 25, 2018)

MarkR said:


> The class action paid out and I got my check. so long Fuber


What class action? How much? Where can I get mine?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> Living in truck and driving &#127317;&#127332;&#127313;&#127316;&#127329; with no other expenses might be fine for earnings


Regain you dignity and self respect, delete the Uber/Lyft apps permanently


----------

